# Salmon Fillet + Mixed Herb + Lea and Perrins Sauce



## ewen (Mar 25, 2009)

Grilled Salmon Fillet
Ingredients:
Salmon fillet
Mixed Herb
Lea and Perin Sauce
Method:​

Wash the Salmon fillet with water. Rub Salmon fillet with some salt.
Leave Salmon fillet for a few minutes before wash away the salt.
Apply some salt and Lea and Perin Sauce on both side Salmon Fillet.
Spread some Mixed Herb on both side of Salmon Fillet.
Grill Salmon fillet for 30 minutes at 200 Celsius
Remove grilled salmon fillet for oven and squeeze some lemon juice on salmon fillet.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your recipe!

Just a quick question - why do you wash the salt off and then put the salt back on?  

What is your mixed herb mixture consist of?


----------



## ewen (Mar 26, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Thanks for sharing your recipe!
> 
> Just a quick question - why do you wash the salt off and then put the salt back on?
> 
> ...


I use mix herbs from McCormick, the mixed herbs contained Marjoram, Thyme, Rosemary, Savory, Sage.


----------

